# Oliver 1600 Problem/Question



## JDA (Mar 30, 2012)

I have an Oliver 1600 that belonged to my Grandfather. It has been in our family for a very long time. I still use it to do small projects around the farm. Lately it has been causing me some problems. After I start it up, it runs fine for a little and then begins losing RPM's and eventually dies. It will not restart until I use the prime pump that sits right behind the fuel pump. Then it starts and begins the whole process over again.

I changed both fuel filters on it but doesnt seem to make any difference.

I am not sure what direction to go in at this point and would appreciate any advice.

Thanks

John


----------



## oliverman129 (Aug 18, 2012)

Take and turn your air screws in all the way to seat and then back your low air out one turn and your high out one and a quarter turns. Providing your carb is clean
mine was doing simular to what yours is doing and I rebuilt my carb and used these settings to start.
Good luck and hope that was of some help to you. I know mine was driving me crazy until I stopped and reconsidered everything and started over


----------

